# Misting Windscreen inside & out!



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I did a search but couldn't find anything relating to this problem. The car has been stood outside unused since Sunday pm. I drove off in it tonight on a 30min journey and was battling with severe misting of the screen, initially from outside which meant I had to keep clearing it with a quick spray of screenwash and wiper. Once I'd done some sensible speeds (ahem...) it cleared from the outside but then started misting on the inside of the screen.

Having parked it up on the drive and had a look tonight about 2 hours after using it, the inside of the screen is completely white with moisture!!

It's my guess that something, somewhere, has come loose and is allowing moisture in. Other cars parked near by have totally clear screens so it's nothing to do with abnormal weather. I'll have a sniff aroumd tomorrow to see if I can find anything amiss.

Has anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Karls said:


> I did a search but couldn't find anything relating to this problem. The car has been stood outside unused since Sunday pm. I drove off in it tonight on a 30min journey and was battling with severe misting of the screen, initially from outside which meant I had to keep clearing it with a quick spray of screenwash and wiper. Once I'd done some sensible speeds (ahem...) it cleared from the outside but then started misting on the inside of the screen.
> 
> Having parked it up on the drive and had a look tonight about 2 hours after using it, the inside of the screen is completely white with moisture!!
> 
> ...


I suspect Ninjas 'sleeping over', or masterbating mice as a long shot (can I say that?). If it's Ninjas you're doomed coz they'll be really pumped and be flipping out, which is when they 'mist', and look after you're woman (or man) coz they're prone to porking, coz that's what Ninjas do...... and you probably will never get to read any replies to this thread...... 

On the off chance it's mice then pepper (or a cat) does the trick:thumbsup:

However i do feel it's Ninjas, so if you need some advice in respect of 'Seppuku' then let me know.... at least you will be in control of a horrible ending:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Someone please explain the above post...or has the poster smoked too much Shisha pipe?

D


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Andiroo said:


> I suspect Ninjas 'sleeping over', or masterbating mice as a long shot (can I say that?). If it's Ninjas you're doomed coz they'll be really pumped and be flipping out, which is when they 'mist', and look after you're woman (or man) coz they're prone to porking, coz that's what Ninjas do...... and you probably will never get to read any replies to this thread......
> 
> On the off chance it's mice then pepper (or a cat) does the trick:thumbsup:
> 
> However i do feel it's Ninjas, so if you need some advice in respect of 'Seppuku' then let me know.... at least you will be in control of a horrible ending:thumbsup:


WTF?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

The car shouldn't mist on the inside like that unless it's damp. Check under your mats and in the boot to make sure the floor isn't soggy anywhere maybe one of the windows was left slightly open one night or water is creeping in after washing do you use a pressure washer? I'd check the seals around the doors/windows to make sure they are definitely shutting properly.

The reason for the misting outside is simply condensation and I get it for the first couple of minutes driving each morning it been worse in recent weeks as I leave home at silly o'clock and the temperature difference inside and out causes the outside of the screen to fog up so I have to use the wipers for a few minutes.

If you're keeping the car outside overnight a car cover might help . . It's great when you've given it a good clean and the weather is crap for a few days but you know she's gleaming underneath and when it brightens up you unveil her . . . tadaarrr!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

those that have done a winter season will know the car carries quite a lot of condensation.

happy demisting


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I never turn the air con off unless I'm scooting about with the windows down which I think helps. I remember leaving the car at Heathrow over last Christmas and ice had caused the window not to totally shut so when I returned to the car I had condensation on the inside of the windscreen.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> I suspect Ninjas 'sleeping over', or masterbating mice as a long shot (can I say that?). If it's Ninjas you're doomed coz they'll be really pumped and be flipping out, which is when they 'mist', and look after you're woman (or man) coz they're prone to porking, coz that's what Ninjas do...... and you probably will never get to read any replies to this thread......
> 
> On the off chance it's mice then pepper (or a cat) does the trick:thumbsup:
> 
> However i do feel it's Ninjas, so if you need some advice in respect of 'Seppuku' then let me know.... at least you will be in control of a horrible ending:thumbsup:


Yeah, thanks....really helpful.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, I drove the car today with no problem of misting at all. I can only put it down to it standing unused for almost three days and that included some very heavy rainfall. I did lift the bonnet this morning, thinking I was going to be able to see under the cowl grille/leaf screen but not a chance! It's a job to see anything under the surface in that engine bay, it's all very neatly tucked away.

Thanks to all of you but one for your helpful comments.


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Karls said:


> I did a search but couldn't find anything relating to this problem..... severe misting of the screen, initially from outside...but then started misting on the inside of the screen......the screen is completely white with moisture!!
> 
> It's my guess that something, somewhere (your words), has come loose (flipped out and got pumped!) and is allowing moisture in. Other cars parked near by have totally clear screens so it's nothing to do with abnormal weather. I'll have a 'sniff' around tomorrow to see if I can find anything amiss.


Sorry mate, I was posting on the wrong site :chairshot

This one Are you ready to get pumped me on the left, was what the post was meant for oops

And this one too, strangely enough  ..... http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137241-best-looking-gtr-uk-10.html#post1328727

Never mind all the techo waffle, deffo Ninjas sleeping over not mice IMHO, the R33 guys would believe this and have a laugh. BTW I think the 'sniffing' around put the Ninjas off, watch out for your neighbours :wavey:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Well I understood the post Andiroo although I do think you are a bit off the mark .
I have film of my cat deliberately sleeping on my windscreen to warm it up and attract condensation .

Of course my car is a stagea so doesnt have the R35s special windscreen coating that prevents normal condensation appearing ,


----------

